

Show HN: Worpy - yet another replacement for Google Reader - ebzlo

Hey HNers,<p>In light of recent news, I wanted to bring attention to an RSS feed reader project I'm working on that is intended to fill the hole Google has now placed in your hearts.<p>It's called Worpy. If anybody has suggestions or comments, please feel free to be critical.<p>http://worpy.com
======
factorialboy
It's just a landing page. Signed up to be notified. What feedback can I give
you?

